# Raf grafton underwood (the ops room)



## alex76 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hay folks… well this place is only a short bike ride away from me but still a favourite explore as every time I go it lets me see something new. Well this little project is RAF Grafton Underwood which is rich in WW2 history and as its been explored so many times I will not bore you with to much history but a little I grabbed from the internet 


RAF use

The airfield was opened in 1941 and was first used by the RAF Bomber Command 1653 Heavy Conversion Unit with Liberators. The original runways were approximately 1,600 yards and 1,100 yards in length. However, these were unsuitable for the operation of heavy, four-engined bombers and the field was upgraded to Class A airfield standards, including the lengthening of the runways to the required 2,000 yards for the main and 1,400 yards for each of the others, started in late 1942.

USAAF use

Grafton Underwood was assigned United States Army Air Force Eighth Air Force in 1942. Its designation was USAAF Station 106.

Postwar Air Ministry use

After the war, Grafton Underwood was used for vehicle storage with No. 236 Maintenance Unit employing up to two hundred civilian drivers and mechanics. The unit at the airfield repaired and stored thousands of Air Ministry vehicles which were sold at monthly public auctions. The airfield was finally declared surplus to requirements and closed on 1 February 1959.


Civil use

With the end of military control, Grafton Underwood airfield was returned to agricultural use, however some old buildings remain, in varying condition. Most of the concreted area of the airfield has been removed, except for some single-track agricultural roads which were part of the perimeter track and runways. Several frying pan and at least one double-loop hardstand remains on the north side of the airfield on private farmland. Woods now cover much of the site and these are open to the public. A memorial was installed at the airfield site in the 1990s.
ON WITH THE PICS


How the opps room looked in the 40's







how it looks today








































































and a few more how she looked in her hayday





































And as always RAF grafton underwood will have me back as we are like old friends now i visit as often as i can and winter shows all

thanks for looking alex


----------



## alex76 (Nov 20, 2011)

gotta have a cheeky one sorry me messin


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 20, 2011)

Very interesting - thanks for that. The 11th pic down looks like the top of a BHQ. Where was that in relation to the OPs room?
Godzy


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice one buddy! Is the ops room underground then?


----------



## alex76 (Nov 21, 2011)

Unfortunately no I am not sure if it’s a pill box or an observation post it’s located the other side of the airfield to the ops room the reason I say that the slits in this concrete structure seam a little for a gun barrel as I hope these images will demonstrate 

























thanks guys


----------



## alex76 (Nov 21, 2011)

But also roomer has it as well as a very nice farmer (estate worker) says there is a hospital under the ground long been sealed but I my self have never seen any evidence my of this but then again this site still has so many tricks up its sleeve and I only found the ops room last week after years of searching so lots more visits over years are to come still got a fair bit of the naughty (private land) side of the airfield yet to do umm.., the explore continues…..


----------



## kathyms (Nov 21, 2011)

it was a brill splore, like a rabit warren. i cant wait to find the entry to the underground hospital, the security man said its in the same area. WE WILL FIND IT ITS THE A TEAM. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrK0rZj6pes[/ame]


----------



## alex76 (Nov 21, 2011)

mum you ent sharp are ya!!! more than mad off ya head...can somebody help me please take her away hahaha.... NUT JOB..ARE ALL MOTHERS LIKE THIS OR IS IT JUST MINE?????


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

Great job mate thanks for sharing


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yep - those other pics confirm it would be the airfield Battle HQ. Standard design, where from the commander would control the airfield if it was attacked. Newage is the fella if you wanna know more 
Godzy


----------



## alex76 (Nov 21, 2011)

urban phantom said:


> Great job mate thanks for sharing



cheers dude


----------



## kathyms (Nov 21, 2011)

im trying to find info on the hospital but so far even tho ive found the fact it is there somewere i cant find were. but here is a slightly more detail map .


----------



## davetdi (Nov 22, 2011)

i think the hospital is on the east side over in the woods


if you go right through the woods and out the other side theres loads of evidence of old buildings and shelters in there. Theres a complete building on the field edge.


----------



## MD (Nov 22, 2011)

the hospital part was i think on the right hand side of your picture in the middle 
like thus 



http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.42217&lon=-0.625648&z=14.8&r=0&src=msl

dead on the cross


----------



## alex76 (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheers md & davetdi I think I will be back over at the weekend spend a good few hours if not the day and have a good rummage round cheers lads


----------



## davetdi (Nov 23, 2011)

if you follow the path from the mark in the centre of the woods to the northeast -ish theres a 'sticky out' bit of woodland - if you make your way through there you will find the remains of lots of old WW2 buildings. many flattened by the earthworks and some features still exist in the undergrowth. An north of those is a remaining building about 300 yds to the north , you can see it clearly on the map.


----------



## alex76 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you Dave and matt you have been a fantastic help I will be certainly head that way for a mooch.
And your right Dave there is a good few relicts north of the woods I found these last year. I think there old barracks this is the last standing don’t know if you have spotted its near the old farm house I can see I will be spending a good few hours there at the weekend cant wait though I really want to see if there is anything left by the old runways and try not to upset the farmer but to be fair though the estate workers I have met so far have been really friendly and helpful.
Cheers again fellers I will keep you informed of what I find







and there is a fair few scatted in the woods


----------



## davetdi (Nov 25, 2011)

yep thats the kiddie! sorry didnt realise you've been there before.

be keen to know whats around in the woods , theres bound to be some stuff laying around if you look hard enough as its pretty quiet out there.


----------

